# Do they check driver license at Amazon logistics warehouse?



## mayora13 (May 11, 2017)

just wonder..


----------



## f1zero (Jan 29, 2016)

Right off the bat you sound sketchy. Stop driving if you don't have a valid DL


----------



## mayora13 (May 11, 2017)

Tomorrow is my first day with Amazon logistics. I've been delivering prime now for several months tho. And I lost my wallet few hours ago. Unfortunately DMV doesn't open Saturday what a shame! And here you are making my day even worse by reminding me the tragedy. THX


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes, they do ask for drivers license for logistics. I believe it just for identification so you "should" be able to use another for of ID? 
Your license info is stored on your phone so they should know you have a valid license. 
If you're going to attempt to work just make sure to bring some sort of photo ID with you.


----------



## mayora13 (May 11, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yes, they do ask for drivers license for logistics. I believe it just for identification so you "should" be able to use another for of ID?
> Your license info is stored on your phone so they should know you have a valid license.
> If you're going to attempt to work just make sure to bring some sort of photo ID with you.


Thank you.


----------



## SmartAlex (Nov 20, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yes, they do ask for drivers license for logistics. I believe it just for identification so you "should" be able to use another for of ID?
> Your license info is stored on your phone so they should know you have a valid license.
> If you're going to attempt to work just make sure to bring some sort of photo ID with you.


I've never been asked to show my license in the year I've been doing this.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Here in Las Vegas some days they do, some days they don't.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Same in Riverside


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

they do at DSF5


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Get pulled over by the cops with no valid DL, kiss your flex gig goodbye.


----------



## paper_doll (Dec 4, 2017)

They didn't at my location...it was my first day so I was kinda shocked by that!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Saw someone @ DLA7 during check-in without a drivers license. They went home.


----------

